# Brother embroidery problems (picture included)



## VoxPop (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I am new to embroidery. I am embroidering a logo and website on a polo with a .PES file. The result is a bit or warping and glitches in the design. 

I tried embroidering this design before and the machine ripped a hole at the bottom of the "U". This time it embroidered it unevenly and it is not straight. 

Also, the URL is illegible. Is there anything I can do to fix that?

Thank you all in advanced.

Please check out the pics here --> http://min.us/mbbXiwjSkZ


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi VoxPop
Yes that doesn't look good! What dimensions is the logo supposed to be? Digitising has been auto punched and not good!


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

what brother machine do you have? we normally usa a dst format on our pr-1000's. i beleive the problem is in the digitizing. We have stopped using the PE Next software and just send our stuff out to digitizing usa for 15 i can't beat the speed or quality i charge customers 20 for a digitizing fee so i make 5 to send an email and never have an issue.

Dont auto punch with the PE software


----------



## kjembroidery (Aug 6, 2008)

VoxPop said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to embroidery. I am embroidering a logo and website on a polo with a .PES file. The result is a bit or warping and glitches in the design.
> 
> I tried embroidering this design before and the machine ripped a hole at the bottom of the "U". This time it embroidered it unevenly and it is not straight.
> ...


Looks like a couple of problems from my perspective-what type of stabilizer are you using on this design? That could be one facet of the problem. The second is thread tension. You might want to run a test field (columns or bars of each needle) and see what it looks like. The bobbin thread on the smaller letters looks like its on top. Try those and see if that helps you diagnose the problem and let us know!

Karen


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

being new to embroidery is great and a learning process. learn how to run the machine, set tensions, how to service machine, fabric strech, stabilizers, hoopes etc. But learn this with a quality professional digitized file.

Right now you are wondering if you have done each step correctly. by using a good file you can relax and learn the details af what you are doing once you have that down then work on doing some digitizing. 

you are shooting yourself in the foot by not learning in steps and you are trying to run. Yes you should know how to use your software but make that the last thing you learn. thats just my opinion.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

could also be the speed. bring it down to 500 for highly detailed small lettering work.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

RickyJ702 said:


> could also be the speed. bring it down to 500 for highly detailed small lettering work.


With proper digitizing, proper tension and proper backing, speed shouldn't be an issue on any machine whether it highly detailed, small lettering or not.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

lizziemaxine said:


> With proper digitizing, proper tension and proper backing, speed shouldn't be an issue on any machine whether it highly detailed, small lettering or not.


ok i just looked at the picture. i was just reading and just posted. yes the digitizing, tension, backing and material plays a big factor on your design. when i usually demo for the first time i like to slow things down so i can recut my swipes perfectly. yea i'm wierd


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

VoxPop said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to embroidery. I am embroidering a logo and website on a polo with a .PES file. The result is a bit or warping and glitches in the design.
> 
> I tried embroidering this design before and the machine ripped a hole at the bottom of the "U". This time it embroidered it unevenly and it is not straight.
> ...


Vox, I would see if your software could trace that in satin or use a keyboard lettering instead of auto trace. By looking at the texture of the fabric, that small text may be too small for a regular key board type without tweaking some settings. Mainly stay away from a tatami/pattern fill unless your stitch length is over 6 to 8mm. The hole is caused by too many stitches being placed too close. Columns in the small text need to be at least 1mm wide to be clean. Post your artwork.


----------

